
Ask HN: Personal finance software - ashton314
I&#x27;ve used MoneyWell (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;moneywellapp.com) for several years now.
Unfortunately, there are some bugs with macOS Mojave, and it doesn&#x27;t
seem to be getting fixed any time soon. (I&#x27;ve emailed several times to
support and got nothing, where they were once very responsive a few
years ago.)<p>I&#x27;d like to find a new financial software program, either proprietary
or libre.<p>Must-haves:<p>- One-time purchase (if applicable); I hate software subscriptions,
   and I&#x27;m willing to shoulder an up-front cost if it means I don&#x27;t
   have to keep paying for a thing
 - Automatic transaction synchronization with my bank
 - macOS or Linux
 - Native app; I don&#x27;t like YNAB&#x27;s browser-based model<p><i>Really</i> nice things:<p>- Event-based budgeting. This was MoneyWell&#x27;s killer feature: instead
   of guessing how much you would spend every month for a particular
   category, you would define how often a particular expense comes up
   (e.g. fill up the car, once a week, $40)
 - Native mobile version<p>Other thing that would be cool, but not super important:<p>- Command-line interface (would be amazing)
 - Scriptable<p>Banktivity (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.iggsoftware.com&#x2F;banktivity&#x2F;) looks pretty good. I&#x27;ve also looked at Mvelopes (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mvelopes.com), but it wasn&#x27;t the right fit. Any other suggestions? Thanks!
======
basetensucks
YNAB [0] is great if you can get behind their somewhat unique budgeting
system. It is a subscription product but is easily the most valuable
subscription product I use.

[0] [https://www.youneedabudget.com](https://www.youneedabudget.com)

------
taprun
It's been a while since I've used it, but have you tried GnuCash?
[http://gnucash.org/](http://gnucash.org/)

------
jameswhalestone
Tiller Money and Google Sheets. Use their templates or make your own. I use it
to track all spending, see daily transactions from all my accounts in one
spreadsheet, and to manage cash flow. I budget with it too, but not
dogmatically. Just to see what I can afford to save. Tillerhq.com.

------
hackermailman
plaintextaccounting.com specifically ledger-cli or with emacs mode. You can do
things like YNAB and far more complex things like forecasting, or like other
comments try jupyter notebooks for analysis.

~~~
TomK32
I stopped using (hledger)[[https://hledger.org](https://hledger.org)] before
they added the forecasting. Instead I started my own little webapp (after I
did try to contribute to hledger-web, but haskell...) and dug deep into R and
its forecasting library. Fascinating stuff but you need really nice and clean
data to get good results from it.

The periodic expressions in ledger-cli are good (and it makes forecasting a
lot more predictable when you don't have a lot of existing data) but basic
compared to
[ice_cube]([https://github.com/seejohnrun/ice_cube](https://github.com/seejohnrun/ice_cube))
the recurrence library that I started using. Last-week-day in the month? No
problem with that. Creating the UI for that is tough though...

------
toutouast
Monito (Android) and Jupyter for analysis on computer!

